# 24 hour, 1 handed watch



## T_I

Hello,

I like one handed watches and I like 24 hour watches. Are there any 24 hour one handers around (apart from the MeisterSinger specials, I already found those)


----------



## J.D.B.

Here ya go! Make sure to hit the "view all" because they have quite a few nice ones. Don't get too crazy, now.......
Josh

One Hand Watches from Watchismo.com


----------



## digitalxni

Botta Design Uno 24:

UNO 24 24-hour one-hand watch | Botta Design

Definitely on my "To buy.." list


----------



## T_I

Thanks for the tips, but I forgot to mention I'm looking for a mechanical version. The Botta looks nice, but it is quartz.


----------



## revad

Unfortunately not mine

Schaumburg GT-One 46mm


----------



## T_I

Nice, but a bit crowded at the rim.

Are there any to be found mechanical and < 44 mm?


----------



## BrentF

T_I said:


> Thanks for the tips, but I forgot to mention I'm looking for a mechanical version. The Botta looks nice, but it is quartz.


I was looking for the same. Botta has an auto movement but it is a 12 hour single hand like the Schaumburg. I ended up buying the Botta Uno 24 quartz since I could not find a 24 hour single hand auto.


----------



## cybertrancer

Hi!

What about the _*Glycine Airman F 104 Regulateur*_?
True, it has 2 small hands for "minutes" and "seconds" but it is very similar to the kind of watch you are looking for.


----------



## watchma

T_I said:


> I like one handed watches and I like 24 hour watches.


I thought this was gonna be a Harry Hill moment .....:-d


----------



## T_I

It's nice looking, however for that price I'll save a bit longer for the Meistersinger. (I'm not a fan of divers)


----------



## phoobo

That Schaumburg looks to be a 12-hr dial, no?


----------



## siv

Jaquet Droz Grand Heure. It's 43 mm and you'll have to save for quite a while!


----------



## T_I

phoobo said:


> That Schaumburg looks to be a 12-hr dial, no?


It is a 12 hours one indeed. Missed that.



siv said:


> Jaquet Droz Grand Heure. It's 43 mm and you'll have to save for quite a while!


It's nice, but I guess it's not the amount I'll be able to spend on a watch in my lifetime.


----------



## T_I

I'm looking again and got tipped for this watch.










Is anybody familiar with the brand Kemmner?


----------



## Pongster

So the Meistersinger is the best for this? 24 hr and one hand?


----------

